
Adult CAM site takes server offline, but not before it leaked 10B records - ekovarski
https://www.wired.com/story/cam4-adult-cam-data-leak-7tb/
======
stagas
Clickbait. According to the article:

"There’s no evidence that CAM4 was hacked, or that the database was accessed
by malicious actors."

but rather:

"security review site Safety Detectives found that CAM4 had misconfigured an
ElasticSearch production database so that it was easy to find and view heaps
of personally identifiable information".

So, it didn't "leak" 10B records, as the headline suggests, as you'd need a
third party to leak _to_.

